# Coffee Compass



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

I ordered some beans from Coffee Compass yesterday afternoon and amazingly they arrived just before 8 this morning!

There is a label on each bag with my name on and a best before date, but no roasting date.

Should I therefore assume they were roasted yesterday afternoon?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Nope, I'd email and ask them when they were roasted.

Each to their own, but for me no roast date on bag = no repeat orders.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Aaron - I wouldn't be so quick to write them off. All the bags I've received from Coffee Compass have had roast dates printed on the label (usually around the date they sent so nice and fresh)

This sounds like a one off and is not their usual practise.

There customer service seams exceptional so I'd email to ask.


----------



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

I emailed and already got a reply, they were roasted yesterday. Great service indeed


----------



## totallywired (Jun 25, 2011)

I also ordered yesterday and had them waiting for me when I got home today. Excellent service! Now just have to wait the 4 days till I can dial them in.......


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Ordered 500g of Mystery Bean on Sunday, Roasted and packed Monday, Delivered Tuesday - included was a Coffeevac Canister as well

Superb service from Coffee Compass


----------

